# Gewerbe gründung als Azubi ? Steuern ? Hilfe !



## mikerox (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,

und zwar habe ich einige Fragen zum Thema Gewerbe gründung als Azubi.

Ersteinmal ich bin im 1. Lehrjahr bei einer großen Transport Gesellschaft. und möchte mir nebenher ein paar €uros dazu verdienen.

Ist dies ohne weiteres Möglich? 

Meine Eltern bekommen KINDERGELD. also liege ich noch unter diesem bestimmten Betrag ab dem man keines mehr bekommt. Würde ich nun also UMSATZ machen würde das Kindergeld ja weg fallen. Ist ja soweit Korrekt.

Ich habe vor Spielekonsolen/Zubehör/Spiele zu vertreiben, mache meiner Firma somit keine Konkurenz... muss ich meinen Chef informieren?

Desweiteren würde ich wenn denn ein Kleinunternehmen gründen wollen wie Läuft das mit den MWST? davon ist man als kleinunternehmer ja befreit?  darf also bis zu einem bestimmten einkommen 16.500€ wenn ich mich nicht irre , keine mwst berechnen etc.? 

Welche kosten kommen desweiteren auf mich zu.
Mit welchen Behördengängen muss ich rechnen? 
Welche Gefahren kommen auf mich zu?
Wie sieht das aus mit AGB`S ? In eigene Hand nehmen oder Rechtsanwalt zur hilfe nehmen?

Startkapital steht so gut wie keines zur verfügung. Tipps?
Wie läuft das mit den Steuern? Wie kann ich auf der sicheren Seite bleiben um nicht in die Schuldenfalle zu rutschen, bzw Finanzielle probleme zu bekommen (Soll ja mehr Geld werden und nicht weniger).

Kann ich ein Gewerbe anmelden und ersteinmal den Kontakt zu Großhändlern suchen? ohne das ich irgendwelche kosten trage? 

Kann ich jederzeit mein Gewerbe im falle eines falles "kündigen"?


Wäre Nett wenn ersteinmal diese Fragen beantwortet werden. Habe auch schon Google benutzt nur ist das ja ein ziemlich kompliziertes Thema wenn man "neu" anfängt. Darum bitte ich um ernsthafte Hilfe!


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten

Viele liebe Grüße ... mikerox


----------



## Rena Hermann (20. Mai 2007)

mikerox hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich auf der sicheren Seite bleiben um nicht in die Schuldenfalle zu rutschen, bzw Finanzielle probleme zu bekommen


Weniger Geld ausgeben als einnehmen. 

Zu allem anderen empfehle ich einen Besuch z.B. bei der nächstgelegenen IHK o.ä. Viele bieten auch Existenzgründerseminare an.
Denn woher willst du wissen, dass die Infos, die du hier bekommen wirst, korrekt sind?


----------



## EuroCent (20. Mai 2007)

mikerox hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> und zwar habe ich einige Fragen zum Thema Gewerbe gründung als Azubi.
> 
> ...



Du solltest deinen CHEF als erstes fragen ob er es überhaupt zuläst 
Zum nächsten wäre ein Besuch bei der IHK oder Steuerberater vom Vorteil

Zur Kündigung: Ja du kannst soweit mir bekannt "aber nicht darauf stützen" das du das Recht hast jederzeit und egal aus welchen gründen auch immer dein Gewerbe kündigen kannst


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal schaun, ob überhaupt ein Markt existiert. denn was bringt die Leute dazu ihre Spiele und Konsolen bei dir zu kaufen und nicht bei Mediamarkt? Vorallem, da du ja nicht alle Spiele auf Lager haben kannst.

Ich wollte hier in der nächsten Zeit mal nen Computer-Service auf machen. weil die beiden Unternehmen hier das niht können. das eine ist inkompetent (die machen sowas nicht) und gehört zu Euronics und das 2. lebt mehr von Firmenkunden und Netzwerken als vom kleinen Mann mit PC und ist deswegen recht teuer. Lieferanten bekomm ich von bekannten. die wohnen nen bisschen weiter weg also ist ne Konkurrenz nicht gegeben. Und ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass für Lieferaten etc. die Schufa sauber sein sollte. du hast doch noch keine Schulden in deinem Alter oder?


----------



## mikerox (20. Mai 2007)

EDIT ... : NEIN KEINE SCHUFA SCHULDEN



Nungut das Problem besteht nun erstmal nicht darin ob ich Playstations, Dildos oder Duschgel verkaufen will...

mein problem liegt darin zu sehen welche Abgaben an das Finanzamt gehen etc.pp

um eine Rechnung etc.pp aufzustellen um dann zu sehen ob sich es lohnt ein Gewerbe zu betreiben oder nicht.

Desweiteren wäre intersannt zu wissen ob man Portogebühren etc.pp absetzen kann usw 

mein "gewinn" soll im monat ja auch nicht 5000€ betragen sondern es soll nur eine aufbesserung sein sagen wir 200-300€ ...

nur kommt nun die Frage mit der GEWÄHRLEISTUNG/GARANTIE auf mich zu

sagen wir einmal ein Kunde hat eine Playstation die Defekt ist erworben... er schickte diese zurück, wie geht es für mich weiter? ich schicke diese dann bei Sony auf meine kosten ein? kann ich da wiederum auch erstattungen irgendwo bekommen? MfG

Und ich denke ein Gang zum Steuerberater ist in meinem Fall wo noch alles auf Glatt-Eis steht eher hinausgeworfenes Geld. Da ich ja ersteinmal einen Groben überblick haben möchte, um zu sehen ob sich das wirklich Lohnen würde.

Ein Gewerbe über meine Mutter anmelden , wäre im Prinzip ja auch okay? Weil sie ist Hausfrau ? das würde mein Kindergeld, bzw meine Ausbildungsvergütung bzw Probleme mit dem Arbeitgeber ja nicht geben? 


Mfg und Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Jop. das mit der Gewährleistung macht es soviel ich weiß nur für den Kunden bequemer. bei Garantie und Gewährleistung tauschst du das und regelst das dann mit eben etwa Sony, dass du ne neue kriegst bzw. die ersetzt wird. Aber ich nehme mal an du wirst deine Ware prüfen bevor du sie verkaufst.


----------



## mikerox (20. Mai 2007)

Gut alles klar, in dem falle wende ich mich also Direkt an den Hersteller und nicht mehr an den Großhändler.

Nungut wäre noch zu klären wie das mit den Steuern und sonstigen Abgaben macht.

Evtl wäre es Gut zu wissen welche "SOFTWARE" es mir erleichtert einen überblick zu behalten. 

Das es Software von Wiso und Lexware usw gibt ist mir bekannt nur welche kommt für mich in Frage.

Wenn ich nun ein Gewerbe anmelde um Zugang zum Großhändlerbereich zu bekommen, brauch ich auch nichts weiter Zahlen richtig? Solang ich kein Umsatz mache versteht sich.

Da mir die Konkurenz nicht ihre Einkaufspreise verraten wird, bleibt mir ja kaum was anderes übrig als ein Gewerbe anzumelden um die Preise erforschen zu können.

Damit ich dann halt eine Ordentliche Rechnung mit EINnahmen / ABgaben aufstellen kann.


Wenn Jemand mit Erfahrung hier ist und mir ein wenig außerhalb des Forums fragen beantworten mag, wäre ich über eine ICQ NR. oder sowas sehr erfreut.

Vielen dank nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Also in wie weit sich das mit den Steuern verhält weiß ich auch nicht. und du kannst nicht einfach ein Gewerbe anmelden. du musst angeben was du machst. und da spielt die Formulierung eine gewisse Rolle. so nen Seminar würde ich besuchen. bringt bestimmt was. wegen Lieferanten kann ich mich ja auch mal umhören. nur das dauert noch.


----------



## mikerox (20. Mai 2007)

jop schade vllt hat ja noch einer ahnung


wie sich das mit den AGB ( wie man abmahnungsfreie ;P ) verhält.

und wie das mit den Steuern läuft vllt kann es ja mal einer vorrechnen im Beispiel mit einer
Playstation XYZ

Einkauf: 100€
Verkauf: 150€
Porto: 6,90€
Mal angenommen Ebay gebühren: 5€ ( falls man via ebay verkauft )

was kann ich absetzen welche gewinne bleiben was muss ich ans finanzamt zahlen ... 


wäre nett wenn einer mal eine grobe rechnung aufstellen kann mfg


----------



## thecamillo (23. Mai 2007)

Wofür gibt es Exitenzgründerzentren mit kostenlosen Erstberatungen oder den Beruf des Steuerbreaters? So als Tipp: Alle Erstberatungen sind meistens kostenlos oder werden geringfügig abgerechnet!

mfg thecamillo

zu deiner Rechnung:
Das ist zum einen Abhängig von deiner Gesellschaftsform, dann von deinem Jahresumsatz, von deiner Steuerklasse, ob du einen Freibetrag hast oder nicht und die beim Finazamt beraten dich auch gerne und dort haste auch gleich einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner nur muss man da sehr geschickt anfragen, da das Finazamt keine Beratungen durchführen darf und meist auf Steuerberater verweist aber wer nett frägt kommt meistens weiter!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## soyo (23. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte vor kurzem das gleiche vor, das Formular war mir dann doch etwas kompliziert. Bis 17,400 €(Ändert sich fast jedes Jahr) Umsatz im Jahr, musst du auf der Rechnung keine MwSt ausführen. Dies beteutet natürlich das du auch keine abführen kannst für gekauftes Material oder ähnliches. Außerdem bist du dann als Freiberufler gemeldet, das bedeutet das du deine Ware noch nicht von Großhändlern beziehen kannst. Außerdem musst du trotzdem eine Steuererklärung abliefen. 

Auf wikipedia.de gibt es eine Liste, welche die Gebiete in dem man sich als Freiberufler melden kann, beinhaltet.

Wenn du das trotzdem weiterhin vorhast, rufe bei deinem zuständigen Finanzamt an und bitte um die Zusendung der Formulare zur Anmeldung eines Freiberufler. Das Formular solltest du mit einen Steuerberater durchgehen, da es dort einige Sachen zu beachten gibt.


Gruß soyo


----------

